# Supernatural 500 Abarth - Rare Pearl White



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy new year DW!

First working day of 2010 and an announcement from Ti22.

The quality of our work has been further recognised and I'm pleased to announce that we're now a Dodo Approved detailing centre, enabling us to futher delight our customers.

So, on with the writeup!

This 500 abarth is in a special order pearl white (the 1st in Wales according to the dealer), I think that and the optional wheels really make it stand out and give this little car a bit of attitude!

As received.. looking a bit grubby!





































Wash temps were freezing, lots of nice warm water for the wheels, arches shuts, filler cap etc.. Just time to stop for a quick foam picture!










Then washed off using the two buckets, and more warm water!

Being white, it showed Tar well.. and was covered in it! Tardis to the rescue:



















After claying I had a good look at the paint work and it was very good, no scratches and very few swirls. Depth readings backed up that all the paint was original - not always the case on new cars!

The paint was then polished using Lime Prime on a Blue 3m finishing pad, nicely bringing out the pearl and removing the few swirls. A coat of Dodo Supernatural was then applied and left to cure while I did all the details like windows, rubbers, tyres, wheels, interior.. and the exhausts.. which were already looking a bit dull :










All sorted with a little metal polish:










Wax then buffed off, and another added, left to cure, then buffed off to leave the following after shots:

















































































































































Sorry for the lack of outside pics, it's difficult this time of year as the light is gone so early!

Questions, comments welcome.

All the best for 2010, James.


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

what a lovely colour and also extremly deep well done mate


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work and colour..........:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work, love the paint finish, you have brought it out a treat.

I really do like these cars but don't think I could justify the price difference between its wee brother.

PS. You can still see the number plate in the first picture.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work bud, u can see the number plate in the top pic


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work James, that's a stunning shade of white :argie::thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

What do they drive like ,look like great fun. Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know about the plate.. now sorted.



slimjim said:


> What do they drive like ,look like great fun. Cracking job :thumb:


Thanks.. Sorry I don't know how they drive, I'd never take a customers car out - even though i am fully insured! It handled well on the 5 metre drive into the unit, for me though the engine is connected to the wrong pair of wheels!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

congrats on the DODO detailing - car looks good too


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job James, nice looking little cars them Fiats 

I may try and call in later this week, just getting over the flu here so been keeping out of everyones way. I'll give you a call if I'm about and drop that Lusso in.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice Detail.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful! Fantastic work and really shows off the sublime gloss you get from Supernatural on well prepared paint.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great work mate, looks stunning. 

Congrats on becoming a Dodo Authorised Detailer, welcome to the club. :thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yummy, bit of a funky interior too. Nice detail bud :thumb: The exhaust tips look amazing!

Chris


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Love them! I seen one with those wheels today, thought they look spot on


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pearl paints are lovely, and that little car is looking sharp in the afters.

Congrats on the Dodo approval  What is involved in becoming a Dodo detailer like that? Like Swissvax/Zymol with training?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

> Great job James, nice looking little cars them Fiats
> 
> I may try and call in later this week, just getting over the flu here so been keeping out of everyones way. I'll give you a call if I'm about and drop that Lusso in.


Cheers Simon, be good to see you! (get welll soon!)



Dave KG said:


> Pearl paints are lovely, and that little car is looking sharp in the afters.
> 
> Congrats on the Dodo approval  What is involved in becoming a Dodo detailer like that? Like Swissvax/Zymol with training?


Thanks Dave.

For Dodo you have to be able to demonstrate you detail to a standard. Having seen my work and met me, Dom was satisfied that I met the standard.

SV's approval involves a 3 day course/ examination and is pass or fail. Having passed this is I guess dodo approval was easier.

James.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> For Dodo you have to be able to demonstrate you detail to a standard. Having seen my work and met me, Dom was satisfied that I met the standard.
> 
> ...


Okay  I'm always interested to know what the various training / approval schemes are, so thanks for the info :thumb: And knowing you'd done Swissvax, I was particularly interested to hear your comparison


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love it! Saw a black one with Red and a milltek exhaust system. Was soooo nice! Sounded mean too!

Great work as expected!


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Top job and cracking wee motor :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

The pearl white paintwork has come up really well.Might have to try the supernatural.Looking good :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job on a cool motor, nice paint job.

Good luck with the Dodo approval and hope it brings in more work for you.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That is gorgeous. Well done that man.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking work fella! 
Ill have to pop up for a cup of tea and a chat


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice work.

Lovely colour.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments!



BENJY said:


> Cracking work fella!
> Ill have to pop up for a cup of tea and a chat


Be good to see you buddy! Kettles always on..

James.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats and great work :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice job, but..........

The Pearl white is not special order, it's a standard colour off the Fiat colour chart.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Nice job, but..........
> 
> The Pearl white is not special order, it's a standard colour off the Fiat colour chart.


Thanks.. I can only really go on what the customer says. She had to wait 6 weeks extra for this colour over flat white which was instantly available.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Thanks.. I can only really go on what the customer says. She had to wait 6 weeks extra for this colour over flat white which was instantly available.


6 weeks is the standard wait for an non stock 500 at the moment.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely little car, great interior

Looks even better after your hard work :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

That look great James, seems a very similar colour to the Lancia I did a few weeks back.
Congrats on going Dodo, a move you wont regret


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome work you can really see the pearl in the pics nice wheels too!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work, hoping to do one of these this year, have a possible customer lined up!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great finished results and I do like them .

Well done for becoming part of the Dodo clan as well :thumb:.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm hoping to take delivery of a Campavola Grey Abarth 500 Essesse later this year.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I'm hoping to take delivery of a Campavola Grey Abarth 500 Essesse later this year.


Taking an upgrade then :thumb:

Haven't seen one in the 'flesh' in that colour yet, I take it you have. They say in the press it's like looking at a car still in Primer :doublesho.

Is it  ?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Taking an upgrade then :thumb:
> 
> Haven't seen one in the 'flesh' in that colour yet, I take it you have. They say in the press it's like looking at a car still in Primer :doublesho.
> 
> Is it  ?


It does look like primer gret that's been clear coated, but I like the left of field colours.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work, love the glow from the Pearl finish

:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice work love the white


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very thorough job! The car looks amazing!


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

A great job on a great little car - looks all the better for the layers of wax you applied.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice job, car looks lovely! :thumb:

I'm really starting to love these sporty 500's. :argie:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Excellent work as always James looks spot on will be contacting you soon regards the paint spots on the other halfs car, they have admitted liability just waiting on payment:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great looking cars. 

Nice work, car looks very nice.

Chris.


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

i like these cars allot  amazing work looks brillaint


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

like the colour and nice work it looks great.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Bellissima


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Love these little cars

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Is there a prettier little car than the FIAT 500??? I don't think so. And that one looks amazing after all your hard work.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow i live those cars and you made the pearl really come out with the dodo, great job


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, I love Pearl white 

Now they just need to make those wheels in 19" staggered fitments for Holdens


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

a wicked little car....... an now it sparkles too!!


----------



## eightseventhree (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there,

This is my first post as i have just signed up! 

I have just taken delivery of my Abarth 500 in black with red stripes and mirrors, With this being my first new car i decided to come on here to learn about detailing etc.

This looks like a fantastic job. What did you use on the exhausts as mine, after 3 days are covered in dirt and the salt has tarnished them?

The car its self is fantastic great little pocket rocket with a real quality feel and finish to it for 13.5k. I hope when i get time to (and one i have learnt the ways of a detailer) give it a good clean over and post some pics!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks like Funk White to me. It's a nice colour but it doesn't suit the Abarth as much as the standard 500 IMO. I'd have one in red myself. 

Cracking job on the detail, those exhausts look awesome after a good polish!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

QUOTE=eightseventhree;1938664]Hi there,

This is my first post as i have just signed up!

I have just taken delivery of my Abarth 500 in black with red stripes and mirrors, With this being my first new car i decided to come on here to learn about detailing etc.

This looks like a fantastic job. What did you use on the exhausts as mine, after 3 days are covered in dirt and the salt has tarnished them?

The car its self is fantastic great little pocket rocket with a real quality feel and finish to it for 13.5k. I hope when i get time to (and one i have learnt the ways of a detailer) give it a good clean over and post some pics![/QUOTE]

:wave: hi there! I used some mild'y abrasive metal polish. I would suggest you use something similar, or even a mild paint polish to remove very light dirt.

James


----------

